# how to trim the sides of hollow core doors



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Straight edge and a circular saw.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I run a piece of masking tape the length of the door first to minimize chipping, and I think it was TCleve (?) who suggested in an earlier post to scribe your line with a utility knife before cutting it, for the same reason.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

If they're already pre-bored for door knobs, I'd make sure to trim the hinge side (you'll have to re-mortise for the hinges if you take much of the door off). :yes:


----------



## jcrack_corn (Jun 21, 2008)

and if you trim too much off you may have the internal frame fall out (if you cut the glue line out.....no way to tell until you cut)...if so you can just rip a 2x4 down (i believe to about 1 3/8ths, if i remember right the hollow doors are about 1.5" and the skins are about 1/8 each side...i remember a 2x4 is slightly too thick at 1.5")...

anyway...not a necessarily fun project on a hollow door.

probably easier to take the door jamb/frame apart on one side and move it if there is room (and you can either re-cut the top jamb or if only a small distance you can possibly fill/caulk).

why the non standard openings? Old house?


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

Power planer will do the trick.:thumbsup:

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-1594K-6-5-4-Inch-Planer/dp/B000067S14


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I use this kind of a straight edge. But I made mine with 5/8" mdf. It works well to virtually eliminate any surface chipping from the teeth of the saw blade.

http://www.youtube.com/v/CH5dW-QcgeI&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

If it does not work some brands allow custom order widths.


----------



## desiree_furman (Mar 31, 2011)

Before you trim the doors you must first measure the size of the doors and where you can put it, to avoid over trimming.


----------

